# Inner tube for 19 or 23c suitable for 25c tyres



## machoman (Oct 10, 2014)

I bought some vittoria EVO 55g Road Racing inner tubes - they are supposedly light at 55grams which says at the box. But i measured them at 60grams on a digital kitchen weighing machine.

They are 700x19/23c. Question: Can they be used for 700x 25c tyres?

And the 'neck' is smooth - what's the implication of this for pumping the tube ? I can see i can use my Lezyne classic floor pump which has a screw mount but could i use my Silca floor pump which is a push on type?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

machoman said:


> I bought some vittoria EVO 55g Road Racing inner tubes - they are supposedly light at 55grams which says at the box. But i measured them at 60grams on a digital kitchen weighing machine.
> 
> They are 700x19/23c. Question: Can they be used for 700x 25c tyres?
> 
> And the 'neck' is smooth - what's the implication of this for pumping the tube ? I can see i can use my Lezyne classic floor pump which has a screw mount but could i use my Silca floor pump which is a push on type?


Yes, you can use the smaller tube. It won't be an issue.

Either pump will work also.


----------



## Maglore (Dec 24, 2012)

There is a potential issue, in that the smaller inner tube will have to expand to a greater extent to fill the volume of the larger tyre. This will thin out the wall of the inner tube, making them more susceptible to flats. Larger inner tubes have a larger diameter or a thicker wall to lessen this effect.

In my experiance, super-light inner tubes are a pita.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Maglore said:


> There is a potential issue, in that the smaller inner tube will have to expand to a greater extent to fill the volume of the larger tyre. This will thin out the wall of the inner tube, making them more susceptible to flats. Larger inner tubes have a larger diameter or a thicker wall to lessen this effect.
> 
> In my experiance, super-light inner tubes are a pita.


Yeah, except to go from 23-25mm is nothing for a tube. 
In a pinch I have ran a 23 mm tube in a 2.0" 29er tire with no ill effects. Is was in there till I wore out the tire.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

60 grams instead of the advertised 55 grams? You got 10% more for your money, sweet!

Plus... what tihsepa said. The Silca pump head will simply seal under where the initial threaded part of the valve stem is (the part where the valve cap screwed on). It doesn't matter whether the rest of the valve stem is threaded or not.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

tihsepa said:


> Yeah, except to go from 23-25mm is nothing for a tube.
> In a pinch I have ran a 23 mm tube in a 2.0" 29er tire with no ill effects. Is was in there till I wore out the tire.


In a pinch we were able to stretch a 650 tube over a 700 rim and make it home. 2mm is nothing and well worth the performance gains from the weight savings.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> In a pinch we were able to stretch a 650 tube over a 700 rim and make it home. 2mm is nothing and well worth the performance gains from the weight savings.


My reasoning is that it's a lot easier to pack than a 29er tube. Big ol fat thing.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Seriously? You're saving enough weight to be worth it not working exactly when you need it? I guess YMMV.

But if you want a lightweight tip for a lifesaver, carry a $1 bill with your tools. You can wrap it around a punctured tube and get it to hold enough air to ride for awhile. It even protects against cuts in the tire. Never tried it on a road bike, but have on MTB. May have to stop and pump back up again, but it beats walking.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

I've been running 1.75 to 2.25 26 inch tubes in my 650b mountain bike for almost a year now. My tires are 2.3 and 2.4 , works just fine.


----------

